#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Well Performance : By Michael Golan, Curtis H. Whitson

## ameer

*Well Performance : By Michael Golan, Curtis H. Whitson* 



TABLE OF CO NT EN TS
PREFACE
1. Concepts in Well Performance Engineering
1.1 Introduction to Production Systems
1.2 Phase Behavior of Reservoir and Surface Fluids
1.3 Reservoir Inflow Performance
1.4 Tubing Performance and Gradient Curves
1.5 Natural Flow
1.6 Wellhead, Choke, and Flowline Performance
1.7 Extension of the Natural Flow Concept
1.8 Summary

2. Reservoir Aspects of Well Performance
2.1 Flow Toward the Wellbore
2.2 Steady-State Radial Flow for Ideal Liquids
2.3 Skin Effect
2.4 Rate-Pressure Relations for Gas Wells
2.5 Rate-Pressure Relation for Saturated Oil Wells
2.6 Pseudosteady-State Production: Stabilized Flow
2.7 Transient Production
2.8 Summary

3. Restricted Flow into the Wellbore
3.1 Skin Factor and Related Concepts
3.2 Near-Wellbore Altered Permeability
3.3 Partial Penetration and Limited Entry
3.4 High-Velocity Flow
3.5 Perforation Penetration, Geometry, and Density
3.6 Sand Control Considerations
3.7 Condensate Blockage Skin Factor
3.8 Composite Skin Factor
3.9 Net Pay Zone, Heterogeneities, and Flow Barriers
3.10 Summary

4. Rate Decline Analysis
4.1 Transient Rate Decline
4.2 Depletion Rate Decline
4.3 Well Stimulation


4.4 Special Methods in Decline Type Curve Analysis
4.5 Field Production Strategy: Composite Well Performance
4.6 Summary

5. Fundamentals of Artificial Lift
5.1 Methods of Artificial Lift
5.2 Oilwell Pumping
5.3 Gas Lift
5.4 Selection of an Artificial-Lift Method
5.5 Summary

Appendix A Gradient Curves
Appendix B Type Curves and Rate Decline Program
Appendix C Unit Systems in Petroleum Engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Well Performance : By Michael Golan, Curtis H. Whitson

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thank you very much.i cant find agood wards to this help.god blessed

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## zlith

thank you very much

----------


## muthukarthi

Thanks a lot brother  :Smile:

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## mominbugti

thank you

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Thanks a lot ...
Can u suggest me  the topic"Work over systems" in production operations

----------


## localpetro

Thank for your sharefile

----------


## iasamore

Thanks for Sharing,Very Appreciative

----------


## karima

thank you very much.

----------


## niconeuquen

------------>>>>>>  Thank you very much!!!!

----------


## zhaoweidong

Thanks

See More: Well Performance : By Michael Golan, Curtis H. Whitson

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thanks...

----------


## Skystar

thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

chapeau...

----------


## c2h6

Thanks !!! Excellent...

----------


## Khalid Aljabery

Dear Ameer,
can you pls, upload the file again, I think it has been removed from the links above?

B. Rgrds
Khalid

----------


## ebrahim67

The links are invalid, please fix them

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yemenfalcon

Hello ,

          I can't find the link , could you please upload the link again ? Thanks for kind help .

Regards,,,,

----------


## georgecis

See post #20, link still working

----------


## jpcab90

Links don't work anymore.... 

Is there any possibility of updating links?

----------


## abenther

Can you update the link again? They are not working.

Thanks!

----------


## rgerussia

Yes....pls upload once again, the link is died.....I think the the best is 4shared!!!!


ThanksssssSee More: Well Performance : By Michael Golan, Curtis H. Whitson

----------


## flitzow

Mind to re-upload the file again..probably u need to change the file name so that the website owner don't remove it..thanks

----------


## krypton

re up pls  :Frown:

----------


## abdou2403

here you are, just click *Getit*

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=616397

hope this  help

----------


## milanais

another link please

----------


## neetish19

not workling

----------

